# Focus auf Textfeld, in letzter Reihe einer dataTable



## optikfluffel (29. Jun 2010)

Hallo, ich weiß, dass man den Cursor mit document.Formular.Feld.focus(); auf ein bestimmtes Feld setzen kann.
Wie kann ich nach dem Rendern eines h:form, in dem u.A. eine h:dataTable liegt, den Cursor in ein Textfeld in der letzten Reihe der Tabelle legen?
(Nach dem Rendern, weil ich auf Knopfdruck einen neuen Datensatz hinzufüge, und dann jedes mal neu gerendert wird.)

MfG und vielen Dank, optikfluffel


----------



## nocturne (1. Jul 2010)

Lass mich das für dich googlen.


aha, gleich der erste treffer: file:\.xhtml$ focus() "rich:element" - Google Codesuche


----------



## optikfluffel (1. Jul 2010)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich nach dem Rendern abfragen kann wie viele Zeilen die Tabelle hat, weil die IDs so generiert werden: 





> id="phoneEditFormhoneEditFormDataTable:0hone"


Wobei die 0 die erste Zeile ist.


----------

